# Chicagoland LFS



## Lasocki (Jul 23, 2014)

does anyone know of a good LFS that specialize in african cichlids in the Chicagoland area?


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

Don't know about the stores in Chi-town, but they have a good cichlid community and great swap meets 

GCCA Events


----------

